# Kescher Reparieren



## fxw.dachau (15. November 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee, wo man für seine Kescher neue Netze her bekommt oder wie man sie kostengünstig reparieren kann (Netz).

Danke schon mal an alle.

Gruß
fxw.dachau


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

unter anderem bietet Askari Ersatznetze in versch. Grössen für die Cormoran Unterfangkescher der "Zip n' Wash"-Serie an.


----------



## fxw.dachau (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hi,

danke für den guten Tip und wenn man einen anderen Keschertyp hat, hast da auch eine Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## crazyFish (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Wie wärs wenn du sagst, welchen Keschertyp du hast vllt. kann dir dann besser geholfen werden...


----------



## diemai (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hab' mir vor Jahren 'mal bei "Gerlinger" 'n großes Keschernetz bestellt , da mein "Ami"-Kescher im original so große Maschen hatte , da sind mir damit schon 'n paar kleine Barsche und Zander abgehauen .

Das Teil ist locker groß genug für'n Meterhecht , aber auch nicht zu riesig ! 

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Was issn überhaupt genau kaputt?

#c#c#c


----------



## fxw.dachau (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hallo Kohlmeise, 
das Netz ist defekt, das würde ich gerne tauschen oder reparieren.
Danke

Gruß
fxw.dachau


----------



## fxw.dachau (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hallo diemai,

danke für den Tip, ich werd mal nachschauen ob ich dort was finde.
Ich bräuchte das Netz oder die Reparaturanleitung für einen Meerforellenkescher und einen großen Unterfangkescher.

Danke
Gruß
fxw.dachau


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

@ fxw.dachau

Für'n großen Kescher müßte das Netz passen , hab' es glaub'ich noch im 2007ner "Gerlinger" Katalog gesehen , da stand auch irgentwas von Bügelgröße/Umfang , wenn ich mich recht entsinne !

                                Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

@ fxw.dachau

Check 'mal http://www.dam.de , dort kannst du'n virtuellen Katalog aufrufen , auf der Kescher-Seite sind auch einige Ersatznetze aufgeführt , muß man sich wohl aber über'n Fachhändler kommen lassen , schätze ich ?

Oder 'ne Anfrage mit Artikel-Nr. an diverse Webshops mailen ?

                              Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## fxw.dachau (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hi,

danke für die Hilfe, hab bei DAM und bei Cormoran Ersatznetze gefunden, nun mal schauen ob ich diese im Fachgeschäft oder direkt kaufen kann.

Gruß
Xaver


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hallo ...Dachau |wavey:
Sieh mal bei www.engel-netze.de nach . Die haben zwar keine Kescher  , aber das Reparaturwerkzeug und Netzmaterial dazu , sowie noch viele andere brauchbare Sachen . #6 Uwe


----------



## fxw.dachau (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Hi Kegelfisch,

danke für den Tip, da hab ich schon mal nachgefragt aber die können momentan nicht liefern. Aber Klasse Idde. Danke.

Gruß
Xaver


----------



## Skillz (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Wir knüpfen die netze immer selber (hab ich von meinem opa gelernt)...
ich finde es lohnt sich...einmal gelernt und du hast es...eben wie einen haken selber binden

der vorteil du kannst du maschengröße und netzgröße selber wählen...und natürlich auch sehr günstig


mfg


----------



## fxw.dachau (16. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Wenn du mir nun noch verraten könntest wie das geht, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Xaver


----------



## alibert1987 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Kescher Reparieren*

Nabend,
Wenn garnichts mehr Hilft, dann geht man ins Fischerfach geschäft und kauft sich fü 30€ nen Kescher der Machen aus Gummi hat. Da hat sogar der schärfste Hacken keine Chance.

MFG Alibert


----------

